# How to configure trend Micro



## tendemo (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, Ive a trend micro corporate edition that Ive installed over my Network. However, it works in such way that virus alert pop ups appear on my client machines and even slow them down. Is there a way that I can configure it to show alerts only on my server. Thanks


----------

